# Cube keeps jamming



## chue.hsien (Aug 26, 2007)

my cube is store-bought, non-DIY and is six months old. its quite worn out and pops ocasionally. its silicon lube. the prob is that it jams quite frequently. so should i change to a new cube that is tighter? i dun thk i will be able to buy a DIY in stores in Singapore, and my parents dun allow me to buy DIY online. so the store bought cubes will vary in quality...

i use f2l with cross on left, partial oll and full pll.


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 26, 2007)

You basically have two logical options:

*1.* Try cleaning your cube by taking it apart. If you find that the edges of the cubies are rough, sand them down with some sandpaper. Re-lube your cube and put it back together. If that does not help then the problem is mostly beyond your control.

*2.* Purchase a new cube.

I hope option 1 works.


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a worked in store bought and it locks up alot. There is really nothing you can really do other than get used to flowing more easily.


----------



## chue.hsien (Aug 27, 2007)

this cube was already sanded a few months ago.. i relubed and it still locks... is it cause i am too rough with it and do to many 'cuts'?
if it is then guess i gotta buy a DIY from cube4you. 
im thinking of buyin 
a DIY white kit (a)
and the new skidproof stickers.

is cubesmith or cube4you better for stickers? cuz cubesmith textured stickers cost a lot more T_T


----------



## TimMc (Aug 27, 2007)

Personally I don't like the Textured Stickers from Cubesmith. The "texture" seems to cause small pockets of air between the sticker and my finger tips which makes it slippery when trying to turn cubies.

The standard Stickers from Cubesmith have lasted me a month so far which is more than I can say for the Rubik's Stickers which lasted a week.

You'll find that a DIY will lock too if you don't have the tension set correctly :-/ (and if you're not turning the cubies properly)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 27, 2007)

The DIY(b) I have jams a lot, (like 12 times a solve). If I try to do any alg fast like 6 cubies will pop out. All of the cubies are like very loose, so should I tighten the screws and lubricate it or something? It also is missing 2 washers, dunno if that affects it that much, though. I just assembled it this morning.


----------



## chue.hsien (Aug 27, 2007)

if i buy DIY, they migth also jam right =( is there something wrong with my finger tricks. btw, what i want is to do this formula without lockup.
R U' R' F
i use my left finger for the U'.

can anyone of u guys do it fast without jamming?


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2007)

I just did a little vid of how I'd do it, check it out here (processing while I post):


----------



## chue.hsien (Aug 28, 2007)

i mean doing the U` with your left finger. would it then jam? my cube wun jam if i use my right thumb like u did in the video


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, not sure, since I don't perform that way. Go slower and smoother and it shouldn't jam. Find out what/how/when it is jaming and fix it.


----------



## skyuzo (Aug 31, 2007)

If you do U' with left finger, then you just need to get the timing down right.


----------

